# Complex lacing - help needed



## guzziworksman (Jan 15, 2021)

I've laced enough wheels to get the job done...but this one has me at a standstill. Unlike any hub I've worked with, the spokes can't be dropped though, or pushed up through, the hub flange.  As you can see, the spoke heads fit through slots in the flange - making everything very unwieldily. The spokes keep dropping out of place with the tiniest shift of the rim. Plus, not being able to sight through the flanges, I can't figure where to start my second set of nine. Does anyone know how to work with this kind of situation...or point me towards some info? Even if there's a name for this kind of hub (a "blind hub"?) would help my futile internet searches.  I'm flying blind on this one. (And, no. The free wheel side or the brake drum side can't be removed. I think that's why the flange holes have been designed to permit spoking.) Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Reminds me of a small flange Schwinn Fore Brake hub. Some folks use little bits of paper towel wadded up to hold them in but I just go ahead and start all the spokes on that side so they can't fall out while I'm positioning them. V/r Shawn


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks! 
I kinda thought that was how to do it...but lacing them all on one side at a time...somehow dazzles me. Do you know of a tutorial?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

guzziworksman said:


> Thanks!
> I kinda thought that was how to do it...but lacing them all on one side at a time...somehow dazzles me. Do you know of a tutorial?



You don't have to lace the one side first just get all the spokes in the hub first. I do not know of any tutorial. Good luck! V/r Shawn


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 15, 2021)

Ok...spent the better part of a day trying to lace the wheel. Sparing you the details...I'm now going to try and find someone who can do it for me. It's 'way above my pay scale.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2021)

Tough to lace these no doubt and can be very frustrating every time.  This one looks extra tough Don't give up!  Try jamming some plumbers putty or tapered dowel pieces in the center access hole. You can remove all of it after tensioning. Another item you could use are plastic screw-in drywall screw mount doodads. A correct size jammed in the holes stays put until you want them out.


----------



## Muleman121 (May 14, 2021)

Us a small screw or some nipples in the hole to hold the spokes while you lace. I have had luck be lacing all in one flange first. I also screw the nipples on the spoke and insert them through the rim which lessens handling spokes. set up the first flange a little too tight while lacing the second flange.


----------



## BFGforme (May 14, 2021)

Put a chunk of bailing wire in between and twist, nothing falls out and can flip wheel around and spokes can't come out!


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2021)

Is sadism a crime? If so, find the person that invented that hub and have them prosecuted.


----------

